# Coro's rock!!!!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am smoking an 08 right now! Paired with some Bookers Bourbon i gotta say AWESOME. I mean the bourbon can't even overpower this fabulous cigar! At around $12-$13 a stick damn its good! Powerful sweet nutty goodness long grassy finish loads of TWANG!!!!!!!!!! If there is a better Cuban stick for this short money i honestly can't think of one! How about it guys your thoughts is it just my palate? As these days in all honesty the CORO is the stick i use as my guideline to judge all others!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

So I just got my first CoRos. Not sure if I can wait 3 years though.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Agreed they are delicious, I must get more!


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Same here, got a box a few weeks ago and wasn't impressed with them new. Nice, but not much to them yet.

So now about 23 of em are sitting in the box in the back of my humi trying to forget about them for a while


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I smoked an '08 last year and a few '10 and they both were good. I'm with you on that one Tony, CoRos are just there :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Josh (Joshbhs04) treated me to one yesterday when we herfed together. He brought it with him from Germany - have no idea how old or what year but it was the smoothest, most consistent treat of a CC cigar that I've had since my very first Boli BF. A very awesome cigar!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

They rock! The 2010s are fabulous smokes, so you don't need to age them forever and the 2011 stock is also smoking pretty tasty.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa and his sexy helper love coros as well.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm.... what would Santa's secret helper offer for a few??

Just kidding, just kidding - don't want Santa getting upset.... But then again? Didn't Mrs. Claus issue an ultimatum about Santa's secret helper???


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

astripp said:


> They rock! The 2010s are fabulous smokes, so you don't need to age them forever and the 2011 stock is also smoking pretty tasty.


So I'm guessing I should at least try one? I dont have the date code because all I bought was the three pack but I cant imagine they are very old.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad I got a box sitting in my freezer right now. can't wait to try one in a few weeks once they dry out some.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

The one I smoked this morning was full, rich, heavy smoke ,creamy smooth with no retrohale burn....

I agree,,,A+++++ :thumb:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

wish my box would land sometime so i can see what its all about


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Agreed, may be my favorite cigar. But then again I still have some Espies sitting in the bottom of the cooler that I have not tried yet.

Best regards, tony


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The best robusto on the planet!!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree, Coro's are great smokes. That reminds me that I need to order another box, I'm almost out. That will be the first box after the new year, I'm done until then.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a box on the way

Can't wait to see what all the hype is about


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CeeGar said:


> The best robusto on the planet!!


This is not an opinion.......This is a true.....

and, that's my opinion !


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just picked up a box of '08's, and I agree, "best Robusto on the planet"!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I still haven't had one but I have a 3-pack and a box on the way. It was an easy decision even before I have my first thanks to this place :biggrin:

if it exceeds the PSD4's I have I won't be able to contain myself 
I can't wait to weigh in with my experience.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa is smoking one right now its from last year. It was left out on a table, with cookies and milk last Christmas eve.
HO HO HO


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> So I'm guessing I should at least try one? I dont have the date code because all I bought was the three pack but I cant imagine they are very old.


Try one of the three pack to get a sense for their flavor. You don't need to worry about aging until you are stocked with Cubans. Some need time (Por Laranaga need 3-5 years) to really shine, but a recent CoRo will be smokable now.

I'm a Partagas fan, but the PSD4 just isn't in the running for best robusto, and not even in my top 3. I'd easily put the RASS at 2 and a split between the VR Famosa and the SLR Regios at #3


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Man I've got to get my hands on one of these. I keep reading how everyone loves them and it's starting to drive me nuts.....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I tend to agree this was I think my first box purchase Thanks to Al and some others from Puff I wish I had more stashed so many cigars so little money.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I've enjoyed a few '06's and '09's. Haven't had any in over a year, I keep going back to the Siglo IV's which I love.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't wait to try one, I'm almost about to pull the trigger!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am smoking an 08 right now! Paired with some Bookers Bourbon i gotta say AWESOME. I mean the bourbon can't even overpower this fabulous cigar! At around $12-$13 a stick damn its good! Powerful sweet nutty goodness long grassy finish loads of TWANG!!!!!!!!!! If there is a better Cuban stick for this short money i honestly can't think of one! How about it guys your thoughts is it just my palate? As these days in all honesty the CORO is the stick i use as my guideline to judge all others!


You hit the nail on the Head. I cannot add anything to your review. But as always I admire someone who knows his Bourbon....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> You hit the nail on the Head. I cannot add anything to your review. But as always I admire someone who knows his Bourbon....


I know Cigars Cars and Bourbon! :martini::couch2::first:

Sure wish i could figure out women!
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I know Cigars Cars and Bourbon! :martini::couch2::first:
> 
> Sure wish i could figure out women!
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


Yes you do...Yes you do...Actually 2 out of 3 (Just messing with ya, I'm a Ford guy)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Yes you do...Yes you do...Actually 2 out of 3 (Just messing with ya, I'm a Ford guy)


Hey i own a Lincoln too that must count!:martini:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I know Cigars Cars and Bourbon! :martini::couch2::first:
> 
> Sure wish i could figure out women!
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


:hail: Ya figured out Costa Rica Women Bro ROTFLMAO :hail:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> :hail: Ya figured out Costa Rica Women Bro ROTFLMAO :hail:


When we go on vacation i hope to do the same!hoto:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When we go on vacation i hope to do the same!hoto:


Man I wish it was tomorrow bro! :angel:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


I would have already if I wasn't fired for going to the doctor because I couldn't walk. /vent

I'll still probably buy some with some money I'll scrounge up but most will probably end up in other people's hands since the holidays are coming up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Man I wish it was tomorrow bro! :angel:


From your lips to GOD'S ears bro i need to get away!



BMack said:


> I would have already if I wasn't fired for going to the doctor because I couldn't walk. /vent
> 
> I'll still probably buy some with some money I'll scrounge up but most will probably end up in other people's hands since the holidays are coming up.


I hear ya it has been a tough time financially past 3 years here as well!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I hear ya it has been a tough time financially past 3 years here as well!


Sadly it's like that for almost everyone nowadays. Ah well, such is life. That's why we enjoy our cigars when we can, am I right?


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey i own a Lincoln too that must count!:martini:


Yeah it does. I remember reading about the trees falling on your cars as you smoked a R&J (I think). Just glad noone was hurt. You can replace cars and such, not people. I was just messing with ya sbout the cars....


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Alright I need to find a good vendor and pull the trigger! Read lots of positive reviews on the coro.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BMack said:


> Sadly it's like that for almost everyone nowadays. Ah well, such is life. That's why we enjoy our cigars when we can, am I right?





Rays98GoVols said:


> Yeah it does. I remember reading about the trees falling on your cars as you smoked a R&J (I think). Just glad noone was hurt. You can replace cars and such, not people. I was just messing with ya sbout the cars....


eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a CORO tonight after a long day! Damn can't think of a better cigar a 9.5 out of a possible 10. Just pure unadulterated bliss!


----------

